

 The Glitch That Will Help Kill Bitcoin  - davidiach
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-02-11/the-glitch-that-will-kill-bitcoin.html

======
diydsp
Wow. Bias much? FUD much? It hadn't occurred to me that competing Big
Financial interests could be behind the coordinated attacks today until I took
in the smarmy, gloating intonations of this article.

